# Small Dawson Cty Lease



## Bowzonly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 120 acres of great hardwoods, 12 club stands and ground blinds, surrounded by Dawson Trophy Managed WMA.  Easy access across the street from Big Canoe.  I need 1 member @ $800 per year.
Jim
706-273-0262


----------



## birddog1 (Dec 27, 2007)

how many people are in the club?


----------



## Bowzonly (Dec 28, 2007)

5 members


----------



## bulldawgfan (Jan 6, 2008)

Camping ?


----------



## jjdbuck (Feb 3, 2008)

are ya still lookin 4 a member


----------

